

Anti-surveillance mask lets you pass as someone else - nallerooth
http://www.cnet.com/news/urme-anti-surveillance-mask-lets-you-pass-as-someone-else/

======
DupDetector
From three days ago, this submission has a few comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7722415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7722415)

These do not:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7711512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7711512)
(one comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7728974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7728974)
(no comments)

